
Uber’s $18.2B Valuation Is a Head Scratcher - rajbala
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/06/06/commentary-ubers-18-2b-valuation-is-a-head-scratcher/
======
PhantomGremlin
Valuations are "stretched" for a number of stocks. These things are cyclical
and always work themselves out.

IMO nothing compares with Facebook buying $30 m/yr revenue company WhatsApp
for $19 billion. That will probably be the high water mark for this boom/bust
cycle. Much like AOL buying Time Warner for $164 billion marked the peak of
the 2000 dotcom era.

~~~
ulfw
Well once Google buys Uber (who else could/would?), $19 billion won't be
enough...

------
armenarmen
Even stranger when you consider that the Taxi AND Limo business is
collectively an $11B/year business.

[http://www.ibisworld.com/industry/default.aspx?indid=1951](http://www.ibisworld.com/industry/default.aspx?indid=1951)

So if this isn't bubbly stuff, Investors must at least be extremely bullish on
Uber increasing its market share.

~~~
jackvalentine
Is this report North America only? My home state of Victora, Australia's taxi
industry is described as a "1.8 billion dollar" industry.[1]

[1] [http://www.smh.com.au/business/taxi-industry-warns-
of-500m-b...](http://www.smh.com.au/business/taxi-industry-warns-
of-500m-black-hole-20121009-27anr.html)

~~~
armenarmen
Ok I thought that it may have only been domestic, thanks!

------
chris123
Now we need a "P2P Taxi Meter" for drivers and a "Kayak for P2P Rides" for
passengers.

~~~
rajbala
I think that's what SideCar is trying to become.

